# Some artsy graphics



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I didn't do these, they are interesting to me though so I thought I'd share. A friend sent them the other day.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

wow, very creative people, thanks for sharing Liz


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

This is something I've been working to achieve, but not very successfully. This is probably the best image that I combined so far.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Green eyes and pink lips...... very exotic. I'd like to have a newlyweds salad with her......lettuce alone.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*That is cool Dorado-Mahi*

I think you did a great job. I had to just stare at it for a few minutes. What program are you using?


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Chicapesca. I use Photoshop CS.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sorry about the edit. Don't want Mont or anyone else getting into trouble.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dorado-Mahi said:


> This is something I've been working to achieve, but not very successfully. This is probably the best image that I combined so far.


That is cool. Do you have a link to ant tutorials that show how to start doing that. I love playing with Photoshop


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> That is cool. Do you have a link to ant tutorials that show how to start doing that. I love playing with Photoshop


http://www.graphic-design.com/Photoshop/displace/

Scroll down to *The Displace Tutorial* and click on the _star-spangled girl_. If you GOOGLE Photoshop displacement tutorials, you'll find more than you can possibly check out.

Want to see your creation when it's finished.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dorado-Mahi said:


> http://www.graphic-design.com/Photoshop/displace/
> 
> Scroll down to *The Displace Tutorial* and click on the _star-spangled girl_. If you GOOGLE Photoshop displacement tutorials, you'll find more than you can possibly check out.
> 
> Want to see your creation when it's finished.


Thanks. I'll sure do it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Here's my first*

I prefer the camo effect


----------

